# DC Motor Selection



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not know who will do this, but I personally would like to see this chart filled in completely, with the information that is missing. I would also like for someone to add a column of 1 or 2 websites, per motor, for best current purchase price and try to keep it updated. For example, I have seen many different websites that sell the Netgain Warp 9 motor ranging from $1,600 to $2,000


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

This chart has not been updated since 2010 and I know prices have changed since then. I believe this chart should be updated since it was last updated in 2010 and it's now 2012.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Feel freeto take a stab at it, bud.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

if I could then would have, but I may be able to help with finding the websites for the cheap prices. I just need someone to set it up


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I added the Kostov 9", because I noticed it was missing, but I need someone to please fill in the rest. Thank you. I was so scared of messing up the whole thing, but I got it done properly, don't worry anyone.


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

It would be great to see a section on Permanent Magnet Synchronous, BLDC, Axial Flux, and most of all, Hybrid Permanent Magnet motors.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

E30_Dave said:


> It would be great to see a section on Permanent Magnet Synchronous, BLDC, Axial Flux, and most of all, Hybrid Permanent Magnet motors.


That would go under AC Motor Selection... ahem.


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL... Ahem indeed !.. Fair point !


----------

